# Houston will look to move into the 2009 Draft



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Houston Rockets managed to secure a very valuable asset on draft night last year when they picked up the Memphis Grizzlies’ 2nd rounder, as part of the Donte Greene-Darrell Arthur-Nicolas Batum 3-team trade. Unfortunately for them, they were forced to give back that pick when they unloaded Steve Francis’ contract back on Memphis, which saved them a substantial amount of money in luxury tax savings, and allowed them to resign veteran Dikembe Mutombo. They also parted ways with their first round pick as part of the Ron Artest trade, and thus will convey the #23 selection to Sacramento.
> 
> Now, Rockets General Manager Daryl Morey tells us that his team does not plan on standing pat in this draft. “We plan to buy our way back into the draft using some of this money” Morey told us via email this week, referring to the money his team was able to save by trading Francis.
> 
> Morey did not specify which round the team will be looking to move into. It’s widely believed that due to the global economic crisis, there will be numerous draft picks available in the bottom half of the first round this year as teams look to avoid being burdened by guaranteed contracts. With how weak this year’s crop of European prospects is currently shaping up to, it likely won’t be as attractive to “stash” players overseas considering the poor value involved with taking a player 10-15 spots higher than he normally would have went.


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Word-on-the-Street-April-20-3188/


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I would like to get Patrick Mills.

PS I didnt realise we had lost two 1st round draft picks for Artest. I still think it was worth it but it looks alot more even now. If we dont sign him for next season then I think the Kings come out on top in that trade.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Hmmm, I don't know if this is a wise move. Trade Brian Cook for first rounder? But who is going to make that trade?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nobody wants Brian Cook. Plus his contract ends at the end of the season so we wont hold him.
We need to first sign the guys we need to. Artest Wafer etc.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> Hmmm, I don't know if this is a wise move. Trade Brian Cook for first rounder? But who is going to make that trade?


Thats asking too much. Maybe Cook for a 2nd rounder and some money...


----------

